# I have found a few thousand different bottles I was just wondering what would be the most valuable ones to find if anybody can help



## Shawn shough (Mar 1, 2021)

I have found a few thousand different bottles I was just wondering what might be the most valuable ones or most sought out or is anybody looking for a certain bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 1, 2021)

Shawn shough said:


> I have found a few thousand different bottles I was just wondering what might be the most valuable ones or most sought out or is anybody looking for a certain bottle


Welcome to the forum brother, Hope this helps. Color (cobalts, reds and greens) can sell a bottle. Embossed/ Debossed bottles. Pontiled bottles always sell well. If you have pictures I'm sure it would help to determine the age bracket of the bottles found. The older the better. Most aqua or clear slick (no writing)  machine made bottles are worthless. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## BrentC (Mar 1, 2021)

Also people would be interested in the city or town on the bottles .

Brent


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 1, 2021)

Do you have any Michigan Bottles? I'm always looking for those. Welcome to the Site. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 2, 2021)

Georgia or Alabama bottles?


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 2, 2021)

Middletown Healing Springs in Emerald Green?
you never know


----------



## Fenndango (Mar 3, 2021)

Jake2150 said:


> Middletown Healing Springs in Emerald Green?
> you never know


I dig up the stoddard Middletown in my backyard in Brattleboro a few years ago


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 3, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> I dig up the stoddard Middletown in my backyard in Brattleboro a few years ago


Green????


----------



## saratogadriver (Mar 5, 2021)

Jake2150 said:


> Green????




The stoddard middletown is stoddard amber.  Thee green ones came from some NY glasshouse after Stoddard closed...

Still an amazing bottle to dig up.   I never even saw shards of one back in the 70s when we dug in VT.

Jim G


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 5, 2021)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## BrentC (Mar 5, 2021)

Shawn shough said:


> I have found a few thousand different bottles I was just wondering what might be the most valuable ones or most sought out or is anybody looking for a certain bottle



Do you know where these bottles originated?


----------



## Dewfus (Mar 5, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Welcome to the forum brother, Hope this helps. Color (cobalts, reds and greens) can sell a bottle. Embossed/ Debossed bottles. Pontiled bottles always sell well. If you have pictures I'm sure it would help to determine the age bracket of the bottles found. The older the better. Most aqua or clear slick (no writing)  machine made bottles are worthless.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Welcome my friend!!!!! Love to help ..If I could. PLEASE SEND PICS!!!!


----------



## Skadman4 (Mar 10, 2021)

I collect by what appeals to me, some may consider it junk and I love it. Some go by collecting a certain type, color, style, age, product, or even the town of the manufacturer. The glass world is made up of all sorts of collectors and I have found that there's usually someone somewhere that wants anything I've come across. Value is a little harder to do, again I value things different from someone else. But there are many resources in books and pages if you are wanting to see a hard $ for certain types. You're in a great place to get the information to help you on your bottles though. I've had a lot of help from this group, so if I can help with this any further feel free to contact. 

Steph

Sent from my SM-N981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fenndango (Mar 11, 2021)

This picture is pretty awful. For some reason years ago I thought backlighting was possible...

Dug in Brattleboro Vermont ~ 2017?

Saw the collar sticking out of the dirt while walking my dog lol


----------



## Jake2150 (Mar 11, 2021)

I’m starting to get the feeling we may never see those thousand bottles


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 11, 2021)

Shawn shough said:


> I have found a few thousand different bottles I was just wondering what might be the most valuable ones or most sought out or is anybody looking for a certain bottle


Well Shawn, you have our attn... for at least a little while longer... Pics or a partial list would help and then we could ask for pics of specific bottles... I'm looking for hotel or grocer bottlers strap side flasks (mostly wants are NJ, but NY, Conn, or Mass are ok too depending on condition and style points). Also want Barrel bitters (not Rowback or E.E. Hall), Warner's Safe Tonic & Bitters. New Jersey Pharmacy or druggist bottles with fancy embossing. ST Drakes 5 log cabin bitters.
Looking forward to seeing what ya got bub,
~Fred


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 11, 2021)

ANOTHER 1 HIT WONDER?


----------



## Fenndango (Mar 11, 2021)

Maybe he just found a large dump and hasn't really begun to dig or anything.


----------



## Fenndango (Mar 11, 2021)

INSULATORS!!! Photograph all insulators, glass, porcelain, large, small, lightning rod insulators, anything that looks remotely close to an insulator.


----------



## Fenndango (Mar 20, 2021)

Fred who are you? You must be on icon. I'm Mason Colby from the Northeast. I don't post on icon anymore but I used to a lot.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 20, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> Fred who are you? You must be on icon.


Whooo are you? Who Who, who who, I really wanna know...who are you? whooo arrrre youuu?

Hahha, yes I had been an active member on ICON (I still get the email digest) for a while but have disappeared some many years ago..
I still poke my head in from time to time.
~Fred
(Fred Ashplant)


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Mar 31, 2021)

Shawn shough said:


> I have found a few thousand different bottles I was just wondering what might be the most valuable ones or most sought out or is anybody looking for a certain bottle



The Indian chief bitters, the corn ear bitters, so many great and rare bitters. Any bottle that you searched for all your bottle collecting day and then you find the one- that’s the most expensive or rare bottle because it really means something to you personally. I’m partial to lady’s leg whiskeys, cathedral pickles, the bigger and thinner, the better. Sometimes it’s not about the value but the history, the oddity, the perverse sense of humor, a pontil, amazing opalescence, a conversation starter. I have a slew of early embalming fluid bottles, they give people the creeps but they are some of my favorites like “frigid Fluid” or the National casket company. There’s always something I find joy in. I have a pontiled small vile from the 1850’s called Daddy’s favorite sauce. So many not enough room to display them fairly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Mar 31, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Well Shawn, you have our attn... for at least a little while longer... Pics or a partial list would help and then we could ask for pics of specific bottles... I'm looking for hotel or grocer bottlers strap side flasks (mostly wants are NJ, but NY, Conn, or Mass are ok too depending on condition and style points). Also want Barrel bitters (not Rowback or E.E. Hall), Warner's Safe Tonic & Bitters. New Jersey Pharmacy or druggist bottles with fancy embossing. ST Drakes 5 log cabin bitters.
> Looking forward to seeing what ya got bub,
> ~Fred



What, no Tippicanoe bitters( Warner’s Safe manufactures) Drakes log cabin bitters, now you’re talking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 31, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> The Indian chief bitters, the corn ear bitters, so many great and rare bitters. Any bottle that you searched for all your bottle collecting day and then you find the one- that’s the most expensive or rare bottle because it really means something to you personally. I’m partial to lady’s leg whiskeys, cathedral pickles, the bigger and thinner, the better. Sometimes it’s not about the value but the history, the oddity, the perverse sense of humor, a pontil, amazing opalescence, a conversation starter. I have a slew of early embalming fluid bottles, they give people the creeps but they are some of my favorites like “frigid Fluid” or the National casket company. There’s always something I find joy in. I have a pontiled small vile from the 1850’s called Daddy’s favorite sauce. So many not enough room to display them fairly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Daddys is English, correct? 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 31, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> What, no Tippicanoe bitters( Warner’s Safe manufactures) Drakes log cabin bitters, now you’re talking
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tippecanoe was not a bitters and they advertised this fact.
ROBBYBOBBY64. 








						Tippecanoe Bitters Indian War Warners Malaria Blood Cure Victorian Trade Card  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Tippecanoe Bitters Indian War Warners Malaria Blood Cure Victorian Trade Card at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 1, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Tippecanoe was not a bitters and they advertised this fact.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...



So was it a blood cure or a malaria cure. I was under the impression it was a bitters cuz it contained alcohol and a lot of “bitters” did as their main content was alcohol, thus a way to sell alcohol with out a tax stamp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 1, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Daddys is English, correct?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



You know, I have no idea, I bought it at the Rose Bowl Swap Meet in Pasadena 20 years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Arnold (Apr 1, 2021)

Are there any pictures? Don't see any. If you didn't post, that's fine, could be on my end, not sure.


----------



## brent little (Apr 1, 2021)

Bottle collecting is a very complicated subject. Basicly its colour,size, and manufacture. Some can be all three. The hottest is always poisons,sodas,fruit jars,ginger beers.Medicine stuff usually not as collectable But not always. Say you bought an early soda from the 1860's. Is it pontiled? Nice colour? a squat or gravitator? Miss-spellings? Mint condition? There are many factors that determine price. Hope this helps.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 1, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> So was it a blood cure or a malaria cure. I was under the impression it was a bitters cuz it contained alcohol and a lot of “bitters” did as their main content was alcohol, thus a way to sell alcohol with out a tax stamp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6 of one, half dozen of another. They were trying to give bitters a bad name. They were basically the same thing. All quack medicines. I remember destroying a canoe club display. It was a big canoe made of foam and hollow so as to be cooler like. We tied it down to the roof of my friends green gremlin and drove around. Ice and cans of beer spills from fast stops and turns were frequent. No cops anywhere back then. We drove around all day going to everyone of our friends house. Those were the days. I could go for a canoe full of beer right now, minus the gremlin. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 1, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Daddys is English, correct?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


If you hadn't forgotten your apostrophe it's correct.  Daddies or Daddy's.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> 6 of one, half dozen of another. They were trying to give bitters a bad name. They were basically the same thing. All quack medicines. I remember destroying a canoe club display. It was a big canoe made of foam and hollow so as to be cooler like. We tied it down to the roof of my friends green gremlin and drove around. Ice and cans of beer spills from fast stops and turns were frequent. No cops anywhere back then. We drove around all day going to everyone of our friends house. Those were the days. I could go for a canoe full of beer right now, minus the gremlin. Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



Sounds like a great time, I did stunts like that when in was 17-18, got busted for curfew a few times. All in good fun. The older ya get, the more responsibility falls on your shoulders and you become a boring old man with out the wherewithal all to just have fun. Of course getting in trouble at my age would be no fun! I miss being young and care free. Maybe I need some “bitters” to put some excitement back in me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> If you hadn't forgotten your apostrophe it's correct.  Daddies or Daddy's.


Stupid spell check!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2021)

buriedtreasuretime said:


> Sounds like a great time, I did stunts like that when in was 17-18, got busted for curfew a few times. All in good fun. The older ya get, the more responsibility falls on your shoulders and you become a boring old man with out the wherewithal all to just have fun. Of course getting in trouble at my age would be no fun! I miss being young and care free. Maybe I need some “bitters” to put some excitement back in me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We all did something crazy at least once in a life time. Good or bad. All just memories now.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 2, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> We all did something crazy at least once in a life time. Good or bad. All just memories now.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


You're not going to wring a confession out of me that easily!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 2, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> You're not going to wring a confession out of me that easily!


So, you don't want to talk hey. Plead the 5th amendment... not too guilty at all! Besides what happens in antique-bottles.net stays in antique-bottles.net.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Dogo (Apr 2, 2021)

It takes time, patience and a good memory to learn what is common and what is rare.  There are price guides that can help, but you need to pay attention to small differences that can make a huge difference in value.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Apr 29, 2021)

Dogo said:


> It takes time, patience and a good memory to learn what is common and what is rare. There are price guides that can help, but you need to pay attention to small differences that can make a huge difference in value.



What’s your take on tumbling? I find that excessive use renders the natural patina vacant. I can certainly see it’s use on some things to make them better and display worthy but some bottles, it’s that acidic slurry that etched bottles in the privys tha give them a special finish. Do you think it detracts or adds to the value. I have a large historical eagle flask I bought on eBay. I’ve mused it’s a forgery but now I just believe it’s over tumbling, any who it lost something and it causes doubt in what should be an honored piece. Curious what your thoughts are on tumbling valuations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

